# France seeks to shed reputation for rudeness to woo tourists



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 22, 2014)

I was in France last year and I found them to be very pleasant people, far more friendlier than Americans.

France seeks to shed reputation for rudeness to woo tourists - FT.com


----------



## soonerthunder22 (Aug 9, 2014)

The little woman and I have been to France numerous times and have never had any problems with the French.   Of course, it helps if you can speak their language, and will put out the effort to converse in a way that puts them at ease.

People who are loud and obnoxious tend to irritate the French as it would anyone.  The thing tourists need to keep in mind is:  We are visitors in their country and should respect their customs and individuality and treat them accordingly.  That little pearl of wisdom will serve you in good stead in most any country you travel to, and will leave a good impression of America and its citizens.


----------



## Swagger (Aug 10, 2014)

Never understood the baseless accusation of the French being rude. I've been all over the place and for the most part they're quite a friendly, outgoing nation. Very fit, too, which is why rarely see fat people in France. Don't get me started on the food.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 16, 2014)

I think you get what you give. 

If you treat your host country rudely, that's what you'll get back. 

I thought the French were wonderfully welcoming - couldn't have been nicer.


----------



## Toro (Aug 17, 2014)

I've never had a problem in France, except one time when this snooty train employee was rude because my French was so poor.  But otherwise, I've never had any problem.  I always apologize for not speaking the language in their language, then ask if they speak English.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 17, 2014)

Some French Politician (can't remember the name) was on a trip to Japan when he made a comment about Japanese people that pissed off the whole Island Nation.

"They look like a bunch of ants!"


----------



## skye (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't have  a bad word to say against the French! Adore the people the food the civilization I love  everything about it!   

I Am a Francophile at heart!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2014)

After WWII our relationship with the De Gaul regime wasn't the best and there was some national animosity that arose out of it.  
Then we had the ugly American (tourist), rude, demanding and arrogant which in France ran in the face of French arrogance and pride.
Pretty much (in general) that's where the rude reputation stems from.  Most of that has changed over the decades.


----------

